# fasting is the worse...



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

its only 1130 am and I have to fast till tomorrow this time... my head hurts but guess i can't take anything on empty stomache. any hints out there for liquids that help while prepping for a barium enema?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I hated having to fast before this procedure, i drank apple juice sorry thats all i can advise.. good luck with it..


----------

